# Do you have any tricks for getting rid of your cigar breath?



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

I do the regular stuff - gum, mints, mouthwash, etc. But so far, the one thing for me that works the most is that when I brush my teeth, I make sure to brush all the soft tissue inside my mouth as well (gums, roof, tongue, cheeks, under the tongue etc), and that seems to especially make mornings less yucky after a nite time smoke. 

Do you have any other helpful hints or found a good product that really helps? I'm very anal about making sure I don't smell like a walking cigar, so I also scrub my face and wash my hands right after a smoke.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

The scent holds in hair also. If I've been smoking a few cigars indoors my hair will smell even after a shower. I normally allow the shampoo sit on my hair for an extra minute to help with the scent. Also, when brushing I make sure I clean my tongue very well. Though, I don't think there is a 100% way to remove cigar smell.

Also, not sure if you're already doing this but always change your clothes. The scent sticks to clothes very well and will stay there.


----------



## Coyote404 (Apr 13, 2013)

I try not to smell like a walking cigar as well  I usually take a shower, then brush my teeth. Usually gets rid of most of the smell, otherwise I'll drink a lot (Soda, beer, whatever) until my breath does not smell like smoke. But yeah the usual mouthwash and mints should work  I also change clothes right away, and throughly wash hair.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

I brush my teeth before some mouthwash. Then some mint. I use Tommy Bahama cigar mint.


----------



## Merleos (Apr 23, 2013)

Sugar free lemon cough drops for short term....or mints. Smoking in the garden or otherwise outside reduces smell on clothes/beard. Otherwise, all of these suggestions for long term work. Of course, the smoke smell does provide a certain 'old-guy presence' which at my age is not always an unusual or negative thing, lol.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Another member on here told me about chewing a few fennel seeds after a smoke. I've tried it and it definitely helps cut the stank.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one who is anal about the smell.

I have found that around the fraternity we will often smoke while hanging outside on the balconies without our shirts on and the smell sticks to my skin pretty bad.

I've used lemon juice and vinegar followed by normal body care soap in the shower does wonders.


----------



## rise (Mar 14, 2013)

T3Hunter said:


> Another member on here told me about chewing a few fennel seeds after a smoke. I've tried it and it definitely helps cut the stank.


I saw this mentioned as well and, while a bit bitter, they definitely do work. I'm always drinking some sort of gatorade anyway so the bitterness is short lived, as is the cigar breath now


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Taking a shower, along with changing clothes helps a lot. I also consume Coke straight, or mixed with rum or cognac/brandy when I drink which also cuts down on the aftertaste or smell. I've found the fennel seeds help, but I loaded up on black/licorice flavor jelly beans when they went on sale after Easter. It didn't hurt that they're the only kind/flavor of jelly beans I eat, they seem to work better than the fennel seeds. A good brushing and rinsing with Listerine, or a strong antiseptic mouthwash, including the store brands helps out, but there's always a lingering taste in the morning, but it's not as bad as not having done anything.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

I found that Atomic Fire Balls work after brushing and mouthwash.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Floss (every day) and brush yo stank teeth (...and tongue) after smoking. Otherwise, I find that 3 big swallows of bourbon helps. ...err at least it doesn't hurt.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are my tips for cutting down on the ashtray smell after a cigar. Step one, keep it from sticking to you. Step two, eliminate the smell after. 

First, smoke outdoors. Easier to do this time of year. If you smoke in aB&M or indoors, it hangs in the air and is more likely to stick to you. 

Second, I first try to wear some sort of synthetic shell (not cotton) like a golf wind shirt or something similar as these types of fabrics do not hold the smoke smell like cotton does. 

After smoking, many options.

For your clothes, even hair and hands, use extra strength febreeze. Works like a champ.

For your mouth/breath. Good brushing etc. The fennel seeds do work indeed. I have found them more effective to reduce long-term "ass-mouth" you may have later on in the day or even the next morning. I have also heard, but not yet tried, Smart Mouth mouthwash. 

Good luck!


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Brushing the tongue with a tongue brush really helps. You'd be surprised how much junk comes off! Also brushing the teeth and or mouthwash afterwards helps. No way to completely get rid of it I'm afraid but those two steps work for me.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Smart Mouth Activated works miracles. It's a little high, but worth it. I brush and rinse as soon as I can after smoking. Try to use a tongue brush/scraper, and floss or user a waterpik regularly. 

If you can't do this, eat something heavy with onions and garlic & jog around the block to air your clothes.

Now on the weekend, I kinda dig smelling having whiskey breath tinged with cigar smoke...chicks dig it!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes Smart Mouth Activated Mouthwash DEFINITELY does the trick.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 77092


but then again, which would you rather smell like if you're pulled over on the way home :smoke2:

I rinse my mouth with water after smoking, and then typically chew a stick of Orbit. It doens't take it off my clothes, but it keeps my wife from shrinking back if I go to kiss her after enjoying a smoke.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I usually brush my teeth an tongue pretty good. Then I rinse with Biotene. This is a great product that helps restore your mouth. It also helps with dry mouth. It is a non alcohol rise. Great product!


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

The Smart Mouth mouthwash is amazing. I highly recommend trying it. Other than that, I wear a hat so my hair doesn't get as much of the smell, and change clothes and/or shower after.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I try to always have something to drink while I smoke, keeping my mouth hydrated. If I happen to get dry mouth for any reason, it usually makes the cigar breath worse.

Enthusiastically recommend paying attention to your tongue when brushing afterward. Just brushing is okay, but a good tongue cleaner is also very helpful. If you don't have that, gently run some floss over your tongue. Maybe I was always brushing my tongue wrong, but the first time I tried floss, the amount of gunk that came off my tongue was astounding. Honestly, I think it was sentient and hated me for scraping it off. Since I've used a tongue scraper designed for the purpose, cigar breath isn't NEARLY as difficult to remove.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

zgnombies said:


> The Smart Mouth mouthwash is amazing. I highly recommend trying it. Other than that, I wear a hat so my hair doesn't get as much of the smell, and change clothes and/or shower after.





Livin' Legend said:


> I try to always have something to drink while I smoke, keeping my mouth hydrated. If I happen to get dry mouth for any reason, it usually makes the cigar breath worse.
> 
> Enthusiastically recommend paying attention to your tongue when brushing afterward. Just brushing is okay, but a good tongue cleaner is also very helpful. If you don't have that, gently run some floss over your tongue. Maybe I was always brushing my tongue wrong, but the first time I tried floss, the amount of gunk that came off my tongue was astounding. Honestly, I think it was sentient and hated me for scraping it off. Since I've used a tongue scraper designed for the purpose, cigar breath isn't NEARLY as difficult to remove.


The stuff i learn about stuff I'm afraid to ask! :mrgreen:


----------



## Snook Hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

I drink ginger ale while smoking, swish with orange juice immediately. That gets rid of 75% of the after taste, Then I eat some spicy pepper jack cheese, that takes care of the rest.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I change my shirt, wash my hands and face, and have a sugar free cough drop. Helps to smoke outside or in the garage with the door open.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I tried Smart Mouth, but have had better success with Therabreath mouthwash. Its at Walmart right beside the Smart Mouth. And Lemon juice on the hands, rub them together like you would with hand soap and then rinse. For clothes, there is a spray called Pure Ayre that works really well on something like a coat that you don't want to wash all the time.


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

When I get done smoking a cigar, I will get a small glass of milk. I will swish a couple mouthfuls for a couple minutes each then drink the rest. I don't know about the smell, but it seems to help take away any ashy taste that might be present. I can't be certain, but I would assume the flavor compounds from tobacco smoke (like many flavor compounds) are fat soluble. So the milk will help wash them away, similar to the effect you get when you drink milk to remove the burn of capsaicin from your mouth after eating hot peppers.

Afterwards, I will usually brush my teeth (if I'm at home) and rinse with listerine. Since I started rinsing my mouth with milk, I haven't woken up with "ash-mouth" once.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

wear your dragon breath with pride! i usually try and compliment it with an adult bevie, or a bevy of bevies.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

drb124 said:


> I tried Smart Mouth, but have had better success with Therabreath mouthwash. Its at Walmart right beside the Smart Mouth. And Lemon juice on the hands, rub them together like you would with hand soap and then rinse. For clothes, there is a spray called Pure Ayre that works really well on something like a coat that you don't want to wash all the time.


Therabreath is also amazing stuff.

The only drawback with it, that I found, was if used regularly it actually affected my sense of taste for a while :S


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

I carry a small jar of fennel seeds in the car and usually chomp on a few on my way home from the course or my local shop.

That seems to help along with the usual once I get home (shower/brush/mouthwash)


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

I am a very occasional smoker and I'm very sensitive to all smoke smells. My biggest problem is that after-taste which is nice for a while, but after a few hours gets tiresome. I'll have to try out the fennel seed solution.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Chewing up a couple of lemon slices followed by a little food and then a good fang-scrubbing does pretty well for me.

Anyone know anything definitive about the estrogen issues (e.g. man-b**bs) with fennel seed? Urban myth? I've seen a bit here & there, but not enough to trust...


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Try rinsing with some hydrogen peroxide along with brushing - does wonders for my breath and quite cheap!


----------

